# getting pppoe up (ethernet card problem)

## davens

alright, so my dad brought home this PII 350 that they were throwing out and I wanted to turn it into a linux box.  I'm on this computer right now under win98, so the internet works fine, but it has to be through my hub.  On my good computer it can connect directly, but this one: no dice.  The deal is, when I try and set it up with the boot cd, I get no connecting.  And I tried doing the debug=1 adsl-start thing.  I got 3 packet lines, and it recommended checking the modem cables, but they seem fine.  Oh and no lights on the ethernet card light up with the boot cd, but with win98 they do.  So im thinking its an ethernet card problem maybe?  but the debug says if its an ethernet card problem, no packets should be sent.  It's sketchy, and Im a noob, so I dont know what outputs to post or anything.

the ethernet card is an intel 8255x-based PCI Ethernet Adapter (10/100) as far as I can tell.

There's also all these crazy PCI cards that Id like to try and get working (this comp came from a lab)

----------

## taskara

did your network card even get detected?

what does 

```
lsmod
```

 show?

and what does 

```
ifconfig
```

 show?

----------

## davens

well, I remember ifconfig showed the card as up and running and showed an ip and all.  I could try lsmod when I get home tomorrow.

----------

## davens

ifconfig:

```

eth0   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:08:C7:2A:CD:D3

         inet6 addr: fe80::208:c7ff:fe2a:cdd3/10 Scope:Link

         UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

         RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

         TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:4 frame:0

         collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

         RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:2648 (2.5 Kb)

         Interrupt:11 Base address:0xf000

```

then theres some lo local loopback thing, that I dont think is relavant

lsmod:

```

Module                    used  by

eepro100                 0

mii                          0      eepro100

aic8xxx                   0      unused

floppy                      0      autoclean

serial                       0      autoclean

isa-pup                    0      autoclean serial

snapshot                  0      unused

md_xor                   0       unused

md_raid1                 0      unused

md_raid0                 0      unused

md_linear                0       unused

md_core                  0      md_raid1 md_raid0 md_linear

lvm_vge                  0       unused

ldev_mgr                 0       unused

dos_part                  0       unused

evms_passthru         0       unused

evms_drivelink         0       unused

evms_bbr                0        unused

evms                       8       snapshot  md_xor md_raid1 md_raid0 md_linear...

cloop                       1

usb-storage              0       unused

hid                          0        unused

uhci                         0       unused

usbcore                   1        usb-storage hid uhci

```

I just copied that off the screen, so its sketchy, but I hope that helps

----------

## davens

ok, so now the light on the ethernet card lights up, but the hub doesnt.  I kinda dont think its the chords, because Im using the same ones to write this message.  oh and when I run net-setup eth0  I get the UP and RUNNING and some ips for ifconfig (which is good right?)

----------

## taskara

well according to your ifconfig output, you dont' have an ip specified for your card.

the module has loaded, it's is detected, but no IP assigned.

do you run DHCP on your lan?

if so try

```
dhcpcd eth0

ifconfig
```

and see if you have an ip assigned, it should look something like this:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:8D:F7:2B:EF  

          inet addr:192.168.0.87  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3151181 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1850274 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:150722749 (143.7 Mb)  TX bytes:131726157 (125.6 Mb)

          Base address:0xa000 Memory:eb020000-eb040000
```

also check that your dns servers are set in /etc/resolv.conf like this:

```
nameserver 192.168.0.1
```

and try and ping yahoo.com

```
bash-2.05b$ ping yahoo.com

PING yahoo.com (66.218.71.198) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from w1.rc.vip.scd.yahoo.com (66.218.71.198): icmp_seq=1 ttl=237 time=220 ms

64 bytes from w1.rc.vip.scd.yahoo.com (66.218.71.198): icmp_seq=2 ttl=237 time=219 ms

64 bytes from w1.rc.vip.scd.yahoo.com (66.218.71.198): icmp_seq=3 ttl=237 time=219 ms

```

(press ctrl+C to cancel it.)

how does all that go? let me know..

----------

## davens

ok, so today it connected, and all lights were green, but all of the sudden the hub light turned off and now it wont connect. And of course pinging doesn't work.

I did the dhcpcd thing and it didn't respond, so I did net-setup using dhcp and I got an ip and everything, but my ips are 127.0.0.1 255.0.0.0 which don't look right.

----------

## davens

oh, my mistake.  Doing the net-setup got rid of my eth0.  It's the lo that has those ip's.  And it seems that the one time i connected was quite the annomalie, because I cant reproduce it.

Also, w98 wont connect anymore either.  the light doesnt giver.

And I know its not the hubs fault, because Im using it right now with my other computer.

EDIT:

ok, so I jiggled the card (didnt seem loose) and connections and now it works.

maybe the contacts are dirty?  it came from a lab.

pinging works.  ponging works.  the whole dill

EDIT:

AHHH!!! now its not working again.  just suddenly all the green lights are out (card and hub)

EDIT:

k, so I went in and ripped out the NIC to find it had an NIC wakeup cable.  So I ripped that out, but it didnt change any.  Do you think that this wakeup is not functioning?  should I put er back in?

----------

## taskara

 *davens wrote:*   

> oh, my mistake.  Doing the net-setup got rid of my eth0.  It's the lo that has those ip's.  And it seems that the one time i connected was quite the annomalie, because I cant reproduce it.
> 
> Also, w98 wont connect anymore either.  the light doesnt giver.
> 
> And I know its not the hubs fault, because Im using it right now with my other computer.
> ...

 

leave wakeup OFF.. then it won't go to sleep

and try a different cable, and a different port on the switch if you can..

----------

## davens

it didnt work with the cable out, and I dont know how to turn off sleep mode.  is it in the bios?  I tried every port with every cable even the ones that work with my working computer and no dice.

----------

## taskara

maybe the card is faulty..?

check the pins inside the card where you plug the cable in. are they bent?

I dunno.. it's hard to make suggestions without seeing it.

but if it's not working under linux or windows, it's probably a hardware problem..

----------

## davens

yeah, the card looked fine on the outside, but Im thinking maybe this is why they were throwing it out.

but hey, I got an NIC from school and it works for me.

----------

